# General beekeeping > Native honeybees >  Sicamm 2012

## gavin

In case anyone fancies a trip to Switzerland, here is an email from Dorian Pritchard, forwarded from the conference organisers:

Dear friends of the Dark Bees

SICAMM is calling your attention to  the next conference, which will be held in Switzerland 30th August to  5th September 2012. As you may see from the preliminary programme we  have put a lot of effort into the development of interesting scientific  sessions as well as an attractive social programme.

Please find attached details of the conference programme as well as the form for submitting  an abstract for a presentation.

In case you receive this invitation twice, please respond by your prefered e-mail address.

Looking forward to your active participation. Seeing you all in Landquart!

Kind regards and best wishes,


Cécile Lüthi & Tamara Hänz
conference secretaries

Conference Programme

Abstract submission form

----------


## Rosie

I am thinking about going but I have been waiting for information about costs to be added to SICCAM's website.

Rosie

----------


## Jon

Also toying with the idea.
Won't be as cheap though.
I haven't been to Switzerland for about 30 years.

----------


## Neils

Road trip!

Was also starting to mull over the idea of going.

----------


## Jon

Anyone got a combi van?

----------


## Rosie

If I go it will be by air.  My wife will travel with me and stay with friends near Bern. I will then take a train to the conference.  I notice that the conference venue has only "double" rooms.  I suspect there's a problem with the translation and rooms are likely to be twin ones.  I plan to check and if I can confirm they are twins I'll be looking for roomy.  If they really are doubles I will be starfishing alone or looking for somewhere cheaper.

Rosie

----------


## susbees

I expect you're right Rosie, the world over double so often is twin or pushed together. Odd state of affairs. And odder that adding another single word to the vocab is an issue!

....Just checked, 3rd and 4th are PD Days (littlest starts High School then), so not undoable at this stage.

----------

